# Cobra defense



## Daniel Sullivan (May 11, 2011)

No, it is not a course on how to apply self defense techniques against slithering poisonous reptiles.  I get e-mails frequently touting cobra defense as both an effective SD program and as a good way to generate profit for your school.  Anyone familiar with it?

http://selfdefenseprofits.com/

Daniel


----------



## Josh Oakley (May 11, 2011)

I know that that is somewhat affiliated with the Martial Arts Teachers Association, but I have no idea as to its quality


----------



## Josh Oakley (May 11, 2011)

this video is pretty good though for a starthttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LI8A3MtzS7g&feature=player_embedded#at=165


----------



## tmpierce (May 24, 2011)

I've heard of this. It's the one that chants "STRIKE FIRST. STRIKE HARD. NO MERCY SIR." Right?


----------



## Sensei Payne (May 25, 2011)

tmpierce said:


> I've heard of this. It's the one that chants "STRIKE FIRST. STRIKE HARD. NO MERCY SIR." Right?


 
Cobra Kai, sweep the leg Johnny?


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (May 25, 2011)

Josh Oakley said:


> this video is pretty good though for a starthttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LI8A3MtzS7g&feature=player_embedded#at=165


That is what I have been tellng my my students from day one.  

Daniel


----------



## RValentine (Oct 12, 2011)

The program is a legit program.  I am a school owner, licensed facility, and certified instructor to teach the COBRA self defense system.  It is not the many SD programs on the market.  It is real.  It teaches real stuff that will work for the "normal" person.  Many videos are available on YouTube to see the program highlights.  If you have specific Q&A topics, I will do my best to answer them.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't know anything about anything, but I found this:

http://books.google.com/books?id=78...0CEsQ6AEwBQ#v=onepage&q="John Graden"&f=false

It seems as if Sensei Graden is the genuine article.  I cannot comment on the 'system' being sold, but I would tend to give it more credence just because of the article above.  Caveat Emptor, of course.


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 12, 2011)

tmpierce said:


> I've heard of this. It's the one that chants "STRIKE FIRST. STRIKE HARD. NO MERCY SIR." Right?


There isnt PAIN in the Dojo, Right?


----------



## Blindside (Oct 12, 2011)

I never get this, an art that presumably teaches self-defense needs to go out and get specialized training method so that their students are exposed to "real self-defense?"  I am so thankful that I don't try to make a living teaching martial arts so I don't have to worry about recruiting additional "revenue streams" oh excuse me, students.


----------



## RValentine (Oct 13, 2011)

It isnt about teaching your existing students self defense. It is offering to the public a means to learn self defense but do not want a long process of learning a martial arts. The focus is not so much on the existing school (student) but on that of the prospective student. It is a program that will educate in self defense to the general public and introduce martial arts to them in a light that is not about fighting. If they like what they are getting, perhaps they will decide to study the art and become a martial artists. We (martial artists) are the group that studies any martial art form and become doctors at what we do. The COBRA program is like that of a paramedic. Marital artists, in true form, are the doctors. Martial arts has always been a form of defense, not offense. Once learned, it can be used to the choosing of the knowledge holder. Basic self defense education and the in depth study of martial arts are related but not the same.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 13, 2011)

Blindside said:


> I never get this, an art that presumably teaches self-defense needs to go out and get specialized training method so that their students are exposed to "real self-defense?"  I am so thankful that I don't try to make a living teaching martial arts so I don't have to worry about recruiting additional "revenue streams" oh excuse me, students.



There are universities where one can take a Fine Arts degree.  There are private "Art Schools" which also grant degrees.  One is more focused on developing the skills of young artists; the other is more focused on being a for-profit business.  Do they teach artists also?  I suppose it depends.

While I prefer to learn martial arts in a traditional Okinawan-style dojo, and I have no interest in learning in a so-called 'McDojo', there are plenty of people who seem to want what is taught in the 'McDojo' model.  Businesses provide what people want.

One of the hard lessons I learned about the photography business when I tried to become a part-time professional is that it's more about the business than it is about the photography.  Sorry, that's the way it is.  You want to be an excellent photographer, or you want to run a profitable business?  Some can do both, but of the two, being a good business person is more important.  That's just life.


----------



## RValentine (Oct 13, 2011)

Well said.  We too offer a traditional setting in our martial arts business.  The art that we teach is Tang Soo Do.  That doesn't mean anything different than the art you wish to learn.  Our school has been labeled as "the school that you must earn what you get" in this area.  We do not sell the belts or the honor of being part of a sincere group of people who study the arts for what they are.  The "Mcdojo's" do what they do for whatever reason they do it.  We are not of that mold.  I have also learned hard lessons in being too quick to judge with the limited visions that one has.  It is best, in most cases, to step back and take a different view point in as many ways as possible before forming an opinion that is not complete with fact.  There are way to many "Cobra Ki", "Mcdojo" and "give me something" schools that have come to be.  We are not one.  The COBRA self defense program is a tool we use to bust the mentality of those that think "karate" is just fighting and egos.  

I ask all new interested people a simple question.  What are your first thoughts when you think "karate" or "martial arts"?  The answer is nearly the same everytime.  It is fighting and egos.  How did we as martial artists become looked at as so self centered as to have such narrow view points and focus.  Well, there are some of us who hasn't.  My school is one that has not and the COBRA program allows me to offer a vantage point to change the common vision of the general public of martial arts and get them in an environment to educate that martial artists are professional, good people.  Not head bangers and that the learning of an art, is a life changing event to enhance all of your life, not the fighting.  Those that know what I am talking about, already know.  Those that don't, perhaps one day.  

I am done with the soap.  Just wanted to clarify that quick judgements offer little room for further education and understanding.  Thanks for reading.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 13, 2011)

> It isnt about teaching your existing students self defense. It is offering to the public a means to learn self defense but do not want a long process of learning a martial arts. The focus is not so much on the existing school (student) but on that of the prospective student. It is a program that will educate in self defense to the general public and introduce martial arts to them in a light that is not about fighting.



So this is essentially an introductory self-defense course?  And it's name is "Combat Objective Battle Ready Application" and it isn't about fighting.     Does that sound a bit silly to anyone else?  So here is my question if this is simply a intro self-defense course, why do you need to get certified as an instructor in it?  If the material contained in the COBRA course is already contained in the larger curriculum of whatever the instructor teaches, why should any instructor need to pay to take a course and get certified to teach it?  If I am a vaguely competant instructor, shouldn't I be able to figure out what a "intro to self-defense course" should have all by myself?  I can also figure out the cool name to hang on it like: Assault System Protection, VIolence Prevention Education and Readiness, Simple Natural Assault Kounter Education.  

Again, I just don't understand it.

PS:  It is either exceeding clever or an indication of a lack of inspiration that the COBRA logo is lifted directly from some of the older versions of Great Seal of America.  It is either designed to make a customer mentally twig to "ooh, America good, program must be good" or someone saw a logo and thought "hey, that looks cool."


----------



## RValentine (Oct 13, 2011)

Blindside said:


> why do you need to get certified as an instructor in it? If the material contained in the COBRA course is already contained in the larger curriculum of whatever the instructor teaches, why should any instructor need to pay to take a course and get certified to teach it? If I am a vaguely competant instructor, shouldn't I be able to figure out what a "intro to self-defense course" should have all by myself? I can also figure out the cool name to hang on it like: Assault System Protection, VIolence Prevention Education and Readiness, Simple Natural Assault Kounter Education.
> QUOTE]
> 
> You, yourself, states how you hold "Full instructor ratings". Why do you need these if you are what you say you are. You are playing with words to make one system look better than the other. This is not the case for either. Step out of being sewn into your world and discover that there are so many other avenues, levels and opportunites for knowledge to be passed. Visit your own website and see if you are doing the very same thing that you claim that you dont understand here. Interesting to say the least.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 13, 2011)

RValentine said:


> You, yourself, states how you hold "Full instructor ratings". Why do you need these if you are what you say you are. You are playing with words to make one system look better than the other. This is not the case for either. Step out of being sew into your world and discover that there are so many other avenues, levels and opportunites for knowledge to be passed. Visit your own website and see if you are doing the very same thing that you claim that you dont understand here. Interesting to say the least.



I don't have any problem with someone stating that they are an instructor, you should put forward your qualifications to teach whatever it is you teach.  My question is why an already qualified instructor needs to get a second qualification to teach something that is supposed to be a simplified version of what they already teach. Or is this understanding inaccurate? Is there something taught in COBRA that is not taught in your regular classes?


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 13, 2011)

RValentine said:


> Well said.  We too offer a traditional setting in our martial arts business.  The art that we teach is Tang Soo Do.  That doesn't mean anything different than the art you wish to learn.  Our school has been labeled as "the school that you must earn what you get" in this area.  We do not sell the belts or the honor of being part of a sincere group of people who study the arts for what they are.  The "Mcdojo's" do what they do for whatever reason they do it.  We are not of that mold.  I have also learned hard lessons in being too quick to judge with the limited visions that one has.  It is best, in most cases, to step back and take a different view point in as many ways as possible before forming an opinion that is not complete with fact.  There are way to many "Cobra Ki", "Mcdojo" and "give me something" schools that have come to be.  We are not one.  The COBRA self defense program is a tool we use to bust the mentality of those that think "karate" is just fighting and egos.
> 
> I ask all new interested people a simple question.  *What are your first thoughts when you think "karate" or "martial arts"?  The answer is nearly the same everytime.  It is fighting and egos.*  How did we as martial artists become looked at as so self centered as to have such narrow view points and focus.  Well, there are some of us who hasn't.  My school is one that has not and the COBRA program allows me to offer a vantage point to change the common vision of the general public of martial arts and get them in an environment to educate that martial artists are professional, good people.  Not head bangers and that the learning of an art, is a life changing event to enhance all of your life, not the fighting.  Those that know what I am talking about, already know.  Those that don't, perhaps one day.
> 
> I am done with the soap.  Just wanted to clarify that quick judgements offer little room for further education and understanding.  Thanks for reading.



Personally, ive always thought "Combat".


----------



## RValentine (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes and no. The COBRA program is a national program that is professionally presented, not only to the general population but even to corporate businesses and professional organizations with a start and stop date. Martial arts schools may have a shot of this approach but it is not likely that a corporate office would endorse the participation of their employees nor participate in a martial arts program that is "perceived" as a fighting/violent program that most assume it to be. This is a brand that was created by Cobra Ki style people in our business.

I respectively offer my apology to you or any reader that has found offense in my words. I was simply making efforts to answer a question about a program that I, and many others, have found to be useful in the education of self defense. Could I have had my own program of self defense like you say? I did, just as other qualified instructors do and it was as effective as only to ones that I was able to reach. COBRA is national and in Canada too. It is not just me. It is not just you. It is a group of professionals that have all been thru the same training, teaching the same program with a network of support. Not my school, not your school, but the same school with creditials to back it up. It consists of Tang Soo Do, Krav Maga, Kendo, Kempo, Akido, and many other style practitioners. The best part...you don't give up what you are or what you teach in your school of martial arts. It is a complement to your program, not a replacement.

Thanks for the talks. I beleive I have done all the damage I could do on this topic. With respect...Robbie


----------



## 2ndsOut (Oct 18, 2011)

Cobra-Defense is a self defense business system. You can find out more about it at www.SelfDefenseProfits.com. We just conducted an instructor certification Oct 15/16. You can see some quick testimonials by attendees here. www.SelfDefenseProfits.com/testimonials


----------



## Big Don (Oct 18, 2011)

Didn't the pet rock prove that no matter how stupid a product may be, selling it could still be wildly profitable?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 18, 2011)

Sensei Payne said:


> Cobra Kai, sweep the leg Johnny?


You talk about sweeping the leg, like its a bad thing. LOL
Sean


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 18, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> You talk about sweeping the leg, like its a bad thing. LOL
> Sean


Have you got a Problem with that?


----------

